# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Αρρώστησε η κότα μου και έχει αδυνατίσει

## Pipi

Παιδια,η κοτουλα μου εχει κατι.αδυνατισε,
Παραξενη ειναι.πωω,δεν μπορω με τις φωτο εδω...

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*δες τον καινουργιο οδηγο ανεβασματος . Δεν νομιζω να ειναι δυσκολο να ανεβασει καποιος στο imgur

----------


## jk21

μου εστειλε η φιλη μας φωτο ...  Η κοτουλα εχει μαλλον avian pox (ευλογια ) 

Σε πρωτη φαση πρεπει να κανει επαλειψη οπου εχει σπυρι με διαλυμα 10 μερης γλυκερινης 1 μερος ιωδιο (με καποιο πινελακι ) και αν δειξει σημαδια οτι δεν τρωει καλα και πραγματι χανει βαρος , για μενα πρεπει να δοθει καποια αντιβιωση ευρεου φασματος και να δοκιμασει zovirax υγρο 


Αν το πουλακι τρωει πανω σε τροφη που του βαζεις (ψωμακι μουσκεμενο ή κατι σχετικο ) και κουρκουμα πασπαλισμενο  ή και αλοη αν εχεις (θα αφρατευεις το ψωμι αντι νερου ) βαλε και αυτα να τρωει

----------


## Pipi

Αυριο τι αντιβιωση να παρω ?θα τη δω καλα 
και θα γραψω εδω.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχεις καποια απο το ορτυκι ;  augmentin , baytril , cosumix κανουν ( δωσε cosumix μηπως εχει ανεβασει και κοκκιδια ... ) παντως η αντιβιωση απλα μπορει να αντιμετωπισει πιθανες δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις που την εχουν επηρεασει και πιθανον απ εκει αδυνατισει .Αν το πουλι δεν τρωει ομως καλα , πρεπει να δωσεις και zovirax υγρο

----------


## jk21

Επειδη απο κοτες δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια , δεν ειμαι απολυτος στο θεμα της ευλογιας αν και ετσι δειχνει λογω του σπυριου αλλα αν καποιο μελος με εμπειρια στις κοτες διακρινει αλλη πιθανη ασθενεια (και ας μην ειναι σιγουρος ) θα ηθελα να το πει να το κοιταξουμε περισσοτερο

----------


## Pipi

Εχω baytril 0.5%.πωσω δινω?στο στομα για σιγουρια βαιβεα.ενα κιλο
αμα εχει.το πολυ ενα μιση.

----------


## jk21

5 mg εχει το 1 ml σκευασματος .Θες 10 mg ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους αρα δινεις 1 ml το πρωι και 1 ml το  απογευμα αδιαλυτο στο στομα για 7 μερες καια θα δουμε στην πορεια  

θελω αν γινεται να βγαλεις φωτο την καρινα της , για να εχουμε μετρο συγκρισης στην πορεια του φαρμακου , αν αδυνατιζει περισσοτερο ή παρει βαρος

----------


## Pipi

τα μαυρα δεν ειναι σπυρακια.ειναι τριχες.το δερμα της ειναι καθαρο στο σωμα.ουτε ψειρες...τιποτα.το στομα της μεσα καθαρο,δεν εχει υγρα,οθτε κατι αλλο.

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ειναι σπυρακι , τοτε δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για ευλογια .Δεν εχω περισσοτερα στοιχεια να σε βοηθησω (ας βλεπαμε τουλαχιστον κουτσουλιες και θωρακα ) και αν το πουλι δεν δειχνει καλα , απο το να ειναι αβοηθητο , ας δουμε τι θα κανει η αντιβιωση

----------


## Pipi

Μπορω να δινω 2ml το πρωι,ανα δυο φωρες επι 1ml?παω 
μεσανυχτα σπιτι.

----------


## jk21

2 ml ειναι η ημερησια δοση συνολικα .Το ιδανικο ηταν να σπαει στη μεση ανα 12 ωρο ή στα 3 ανα 8ωρο .Για να υπαρχει δραστικη η ουσια στο αιμα του πουλιου , που δεν ειναι η ιδια εντος ενος 24ωρου . Αν δεν μπορεις , δινεις 2 ml απευθειας αλλα τηρεις καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα με αποκλιση οχι μεγαλυτερη της ωρας

----------

